# Velocity Speed Sensor issue



## rugerman (May 4, 2006)

94 Altima SE. My speedometer and tachometer quit and my transmission stopped shifting normally, so I figured my VSS was faulty. My VSS was rusted together internally so I was unable to remove it by hand. I decided to remove it altogether and connect the wires that normally enter the sensor directly together. The 10amp fuse under the dash for the VSS was also blown so I replaced it as well. AFter connecting the wires directly my speedomter and tachomter and transmission work normally for about 2 days of regular driving but the 10amp fuse for the VSS under the dash blows. Is the absense of the VSS the most likely cause of the continuously blowing fuse? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

